# Breeder or rescue?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm so conflicted. I've always gotten my dogs from rescues, the rescues were I used to live had a wide range of dogs, vet checked them and didn't lie or be down right rude and idiots to potential adopters (telling me that I'd be abusing the dog because I wouldn't be home with him 24/7 since ya know I have to work a full time job to afford to care for the dog). The shelters around here sadly I just don't trust. I've had friends and clients come to me more then once with upsetting stories about dogs from the rescues here or stories on how they were treated. Adopting out puppies with parvo, knowing they have parvo but not informing the adopters or getting vet treatment and putting the adopters other dogs at risk... that's low.

So I've found myself glancing at breeders. I feel bad, I know its not a bad thing but I feel guilty for it. I've got my list of wants and even if the rescues were ethical here I don't think I'd find it. But finding a breeder scares the bejesus out of me. The breeds I'm interested in no one breeds on the island, which scares me even more since I won't be able to visit the breeder personally before hand (plan is to at least pick up the puppy personally). Won't be getting the dog for awhile at least until the house is finished which will be at the very least 2 years. 

I just feel so guilty.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe you could try finding someone who is rehoming their dog (not someone who bred a dog and is selling pups, but just can't keep their current dog)? I wouldn't throw out a rescue yet, look around at all of the ones you can and see if you feel good about any of them. If you truly don't then there is nothing wrong with a breeder, I just hate to see someone who would rather rescue go to a breeder, but you're in a rough situation. If you do need start looking for breeders I love to search the internet for them so I'd be more than happy to help!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree. Don't completely loose hope in rescues, there have to be some good ones out there. I rescued Avery from a rescue I would never go back to and I do not regret it for one second.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Wouldn't adopting from a bad rescue be as bad as buying from a petshop? Afterall by adopting from them you are keeping them "in business".


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When you adopt from a rescue, you have the right to take that dog to your own vet and have him/ her checked out, if there is definitely something that is unhealthy about the dog or some behavioral issues that come up, tell them you don't think the dog is a "good fit"!

Our B.T. rescue always has a trial time for an adopter to take a dog and see if it is a good fit for personalities and traits and have them take the dog to their own vet, after they of course have paid the adoptee fee. If it doesn't work with this particular dog we keep looking for the right dog for them. I would assume most rescues work this way.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

There is no need to feel guilty. There are some spectacular rescues that I would recommend and many that I would steer people away from. Same goes with breeders. Knowing what you want from a dog and who would best meet your needs is something you need to decide.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rescues. Even a bad rescue has great Dogs who aren't at fault for the rescue they are at.

Rescues/shelter Dogs for at least 90% of the population. My opinion.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Whenever I've rescued a dog/cat, I've always gone to the most terrible, high volume, kill shelter there is because those animals are in desperate need to get out of there...these kinds of shelters aren't going anywhere anytime fast so there's no point in boycotting them because they're kill shelters. Even if they adopt animals out that are obviously sick and can't afford to treat the animals themselves. To me thats better than just euthanizing them on the spot. BUT they should be forthcoming with information if an animal IS sick so that the adoptive family knows what they're getting into. 

With that being said, I don't think you should be guilty about thinking of getting a puppy from a breeder. Just make sure that breeder is ethical, and giving back to the animal welfare community ON TOP of things like health and temperament. When I bred Bailey a few years ago, I gave a donation to a rescue/shelter of the adoptive family's choice for every puppy. The donation amount was enough to save at least one animal in a rescue/shelter, if not more than that depending on where the family chose to make a donation. 

Best of luck with this and I look forward to seeing pictures of your new addition!!!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I know what you mean. Two of my dogs were on the euth. list in high kill county shelters. The other was a five time "rehome". Before I got Jasper I talked to a few anatolian breeders. I wanted a well bred dog who came from a long line of guardians. I had a breeder picked out, but I just couldn't do it. I kept thinking of all of the LGD mutts sitting in shelters. Part of me wants a well bred doberman from strong working lines one day. The other part of me thinks about all the dobes who need homes.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate adding more to this...but in this economic state we're in.... Animals take the brunt of everything. I don't have any figures at hand but my guess is that euthan. are way up due to the economy. I always vote for shelter/rescue adoption but I feel like its another reason why we should opt for it. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have rescued all my cats, and both Rocky and Shade are from rescues. But, my next puppy will probably be from a breeder unless I happen upon a miracle puppy like Rocky. It's very rare to find a litter of Chow or Lhasa puppies at a rescue and I prefer to raise all my dogs from puppyhood. Shade is the first dog I've every owned that was older then 10 weeks when I got him and he came with a whole lot of baggage that I'm still working on correcting. 

Our family has a certain lifestyle and certain breeds that fit in well with it. While I love Shade dearly, he is not what I would pick out in my next puppy and I won't kid myself that I could love every dog at a rescue or live with every breed. 

I don't have a problem with going to an ethical breeder for a puppy. I can't save every single dog and cat at every rescue, but I've saved Rocky and Shade and I can donate my time and other things to rescues.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I love rescuing and have had a few rescues. I have also placed a few pups rescued. The biggest problem I see is when people are not terribly dog savvy try to do the right thing and end up with a dog they cannot handle, train or rehabilitate. When teaching obedience quite a few of these dogs ended up coming home with me and being rehomed in a more appropriate situation. This has also happened with breeders but less often in my experience anyway. I just think you need to know what you really want and need and be comfortable in your choice so that you can dot he best by the dog/puppy you choose. I am extremely picky and still have one puppy that we are looking for the perfect placement for. HE will stay here until I am sure I have a home that will benefit him and he will be an excellent fit for. So good luck on your puppy/dog hunt and can't wait to see pictures of your new addition from wherever it may come. anda:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with getting a pup from a breeder. People have made those of us who buy pups from breeders look like terrible people when, in reality, I just prefer getting my pups from breeders. If someone had their heart set on rescuing a dog I would never attempt to change their mind unless they had chosen a dog who was CLEARLY not suitable for them. My dad's family has a rescue dog. My parents have a chiweenie (we think) that my husband and I found last December when we were in Cali. My ex-boyfriend has two mutts they took in off the street several years ago. I know so many people who have rescues and I think it is a wonderful thing. I just choose to buy from breeders. I have helped multiple people pick dogs out form the shelter. The fact is that you don't have to adopt to help shelter dogs find homes. 

Since you are considering a purebred maybe you could find a breed specific rescue. I have always kind of viewed them as a crossover between rescues and breeders. 

Or, since you have a couple of years you could occasionally visit the local shelters in case you find that one special dog you MUST have. 

Whatever you choose, don't let people put you down for it. If you choose to buy from a breeder, great! You will be able to choose your breed and you can predict the adult characteristics and adjust training appropriately. If you choose to rescue, great! You are giving a shelter dog a forever home and forever have fun trying to guess what sort of dog he is (if he is a mutt, that is). Either way, it your choice and you shouldn't feel bad about it.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Getting the dog vet checked is fine, except its listed in the paperwork that you must take the animal only to their approved vet. Which is crazy to me, never with any rescue I've worked with or adopted from has that ever been in the paperwork. It rots me really, everything about them. And the fact that its the animals that end up paying for their stupidity...

I'm still not totally written off rescues but I'm just so leery here. I know I shouldn't feel guilty about getting or thinking about getting a dog from a breeder but I do. Silly as it may be. I know the only way I'll ever get my ACD or GSD is going to be by a breeder but it pains me to take a spot away from a dog in a shelter system especially one as lax as the ones here.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What you can also do if feeling "guilty" about getting a puppy from a breeder is donate to a rescue or shelter. Donate time and money. Rescues and shelters are in constant need of help- financially and physically! We used to do 90% of the homechecks for the Dane rescue as well as fostering. A ton of people adopt (and more should) but not enough people give more back to animal welfare!


----------

